# I CAUGHT A FISH!



## hoosier (Jun 2, 2008)

i went fishing at my farm yesterday and went fishing up there for the day. the fish were biting on anything that hit the water! i caught a lot of small to desent size blue gill but then i caught this beast! an 8-9lb 22'' bass!! YAY!!
oh and thats my lucky hat. i love that camo cowboy hat. lol










anyone eles here like fishing?


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 2, 2008)

nice bass i used to fish alot not so much lately


----------



## hoosier (Jun 2, 2008)

i love to fish. just give me a nice day, nice lake and a fishing pole and ill be a happy man. lol


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

what about the one that got away. lol. I used to go deep sea fishing. that was fun ! what did you do with the big fish ?


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice fish! I used to fish quite a bit, but have gotten out of it lately. I like to go out to sea on fishing boats, and that's gotten expensive. I probably will start up again come this summer.


----------



## Mike (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, nice catch. I love fishing.


----------



## hoosier (Jun 2, 2008)

angelrose said:


> what about the one that got away. lol. I used to go deep sea fishing. that was fun ! what did you do with the big fish ?



i released it after getting enough pics to get a replica made. 8)


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

that's good to hear. I miss fishing.


----------



## Nero (Jun 3, 2008)

I miss fishing!! Its just way to hot to go fishing out here


----------



## Beazer (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats cool you released after catching. Thats a good fisherman. I love to fish. The crappie and large mouth are biting out here during the full moons off the docks. You meet a lot of cool people who are just as wierd as us herpers lol. I use to do a lot of fly fishing for rainbow trout, arctic grayling, and Apache trout. Havent gotten out for a couple years now though for the fly fishing. Great catch!

-Jon DeLong


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 3, 2008)

I went fishing today and here is my fish 





 :app 

and here is/was my dinner 8)


----------



## DZLife (Jun 4, 2008)

A few years ago, I caught a 250 lb swordfish in baja. kicks your bass' butt XD


Oh, and nice bass. Did you cook her, or release her?


*quotes napolean dynamite*
"I caught you a delicious bass."


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

DZLife said:


> A few years ago, I caught a 250 lb swordfish in baja. kicks your bass' butt XD



a swordfish ! that sounds awesome. swordfish taste very good but they are too beautiful to eat.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

rule6660 said:


> I went fishing today and here is my fish /quote]
> 
> 
> lol ...that's funny. did you really eat it ?


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 4, 2008)

lol not the minnow but the salmon was awsome!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2008)

Way too cool Matt, and I agree on the release. Now he can make more babies that will grow up like him.

I fish too, I go more in the gulf than in fresh water. I fish for redfish, flounder, grouper, speckeled trout, king fish and sharks.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 4, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Way too cool Matt, and I agree on the release. Now he can make more babies that will grow up like him.
> 
> I fish too, I go more in the gulf than in fresh water. I fish for redfish, flounder, grouper, speckeled trout, king fish and sharks.



Meh, if i catch a shark, I release it. Do you keep yours? If so, what of it do you eat?


----------



## hoosier (Jun 5, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Way too cool Matt, and I agree on the release. Now he can make more babies that will grow up like him.
> 
> I fish too, I go more in the gulf than in fresh water. I fish for redfish, flounder, grouper, speckeled trout, king fish and sharks.



i would love to go fishing in the gulf but sadly i may not be able to get down there this summer. maybe durring springbreak or next summer... you have to show me some good spots so i dont look like an idiot fishing in bad areas. lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 10, 2008)

I go fishing pretty regularly; mostly salt water. I went to my friends house over Labor Day weekend in the Catskills, NY and caught this nice Brown trout! Also saw some Bald Eagles and a Black Bear.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 11, 2008)

Very cool!!

I don't keep the sharks, I let them go, I do not care to eat them.


----------



## Kharnifex (Sep 11, 2008)

if i do fish it's usually for bluegill to put in my turtles tank.

he loves those damn things.


----------

